# Voigtlander Ultron 40mm f/2.0 SL-II



## nitsujwalker (Apr 11, 2012)

Anyone have any experience with the Voigtlander Ultron 40mm f/2.0 SL-II Manual Focus Lens for Canon? I'm looking for a fast to semi fast wider-than-50mm lens for my 5D. I would probably go with the Canon 24 or 35 but don't have the money right now. Any other ideas or suggestions? (I don't mind foregoing autofocus).


----------



## ferdi (Apr 11, 2012)

The Samyang 35mm f/1.4 AS UMC looks very interesting, it beats the Canon on many levels (except auto-focus obviously).


----------



## nitsujwalker (Apr 11, 2012)

ferdi said:


> The Samyang 35mm f/1.4 AS UMC looks very interesting, it beats the Canon on many levels (except auto-focus obviously).



I checked that lens out, and it doesn't have an focus confirmation chip. Do you know if it still works well with evaluating exposure in AV mode?


----------



## ferdi (Apr 11, 2012)

Focus confirmation should work with either a chip or a chipped adapter (e.g. Nikon to EOS).
The exposure will probably be more erratic. I would have to look around for people with the same camera/lens combination, maybe they can recommend a certain EMF chip or chipped adapter.
I don't have any experience with Voigtlander lenses, sorry.


----------



## funkboy (Apr 11, 2012)

Photozone has a nice review of it on the 5DII. I've got the 20mm Color Skopar on my 40D as my "35" & love it to pieces.

You could also read EdMika's article on the adapters he makes WRT adding chips to lenses like the aforementioned Samyang 35 f/1.4.

Just bear in mind that even with an AF-confirm chip, a lens like the Samyang or something else adapted from another system (like my C/Y mount Zeiss 35mm f/1.4 Distagon) requires you to stop-down meter after focusing, whereas Zeiss ZE & Voigt native-EOS mount lenses have fully-electronic aperture control in 1/3-stop increments.


----------



## ferdi (Apr 13, 2012)

Ok so the Samyangs might be too much of a hassle.
What other lenses are there... Canon EF 28mm f/1.8 USM? Zeiss is probably too expensive.
And are there adapters for m4/3 lenses like the Leica DG Macro-Elmarit 45mm f/2.8 ASPH OIS?

Maybe just borrow the Voigtlander to see if it's the right lens for you, or try your luck on a refurb or second-hand Canon.


----------



## nitsujwalker (Apr 13, 2012)

Hey thanks for the replies guys. I may try and find the Voigtlander to try.. I've read several glowing reviews and several not-so-good ones (sharpness etc). If I like it I'll pick one up, but if not I'll spring for the canon 35mm.


----------



## Aglet (Apr 13, 2012)

ferdi said:


> The Samyang 35mm f/1.4 AS UMC looks very interesting, it beats the Canon on many levels (except auto-focus obviously).



+1
I'd go with the Samy too, much better optically, if a lot larger than the 40mm Voigtlander.
Also good manual mode training. ;D In fact, I'm looking for one myself.


----------



## mvinson1022 (Apr 13, 2012)

nitsujwalker said:


> Anyone have any experience with the Voigtlander Ultron 40mm f/2.0 SL-II Manual Focus Lens for Canon? I'm looking for a fast to semi fast wider-than-50mm lens for my 5D. I would probably go with the Canon 24 or 35 but don't have the money right now. Any other ideas or suggestions? (I don't mind foregoing autofocus).



It is my walk around lens when I am travelling light (as light as one can be with the 5D Mark ii). When I am travelling heavy my lens is the zeiss 35mm. The zeiss is clearly better but the Voightlander serves its purpose well.


----------



## Gennadiy (Apr 13, 2012)

I have this lens, and I am generally pretty happy with it. Very nicely built, very compact. Pretty small minimal focusing distance. Some reviews on the web complain about the bokeh, but I find it quite alright. I find the colour it renders to be a little cooler than my canon lenses.


----------



## funkboy (Apr 13, 2012)

You may also want to have a good look at the Canon 28mm f/1.8 USM. It's not exactly stunning optically but if you're not too picky about the corners or not making huge prints it should get the job done (especially if that's a 5D classic you're talking about, the sensor's resolution is much lower than the 5DII), and it's compact, inexpensive, solidly built, & has fast ring-USM AF with full-time MF-adjust (unlike Canon's micromotor 35mm which is really a dinosaur). Here's Photozone's review of it on a 5DII.


----------



## PaperTiger (Apr 13, 2012)

Don't waste your time on the 28mm 1.8. I've got it, and can't stand it on either a crop or full-frame camera. It's never sharp.


----------



## lecoupdejarnac (Apr 13, 2012)

I like the Voigtlander on my 5dII. It is ideal for traveling light - and I find the sharpness to be pretty good (slightly better than my 25-105L I would say, except possibly wide open in the corners).

I find it to be a great focal length for street photography, and people are much less intimidated in front of this tiny lens.


----------



## funkboy (Apr 14, 2012)

PaperTiger said:


> Don't waste your time on the 28mm 1.8. I've got it, and can't stand it on either a crop or full-frame camera. It's never sharp.



Have you checked your focus calibration with it? The corners will certainly not be so hot (especially wide-open), but it shouldn't be too bad otherwise.

Anyway, my point was basically that it has a lot of positive points but would be better used by someone that valued weight, handling, build, AF, and price over image quality. From everything I've seen it's better than the comparable 30mm f/1.4 sigma.


----------



## ferdi (Apr 14, 2012)

funkboy said:


> From everything I've seen it's better than the comparable 30mm f/1.4 sigma.



The Sigma 30mm f/1.4 EX DC HSM is not an option here, because the OP has a 5D and the Sigma is for APS-C cameras.


----------



## funkboy (Apr 14, 2012)

ferdi said:


> The Sigma 30mm f/1.4 EX DC HSM is not an option here, because the OP has a 5D and the Sigma is for APS-C cameras.



...right, which is why I didn't recommend that lens, I was merely comparing the Canon 28 to it as they are of similar aperture, focal length, and size...


----------

